# Auburn Vs. Miss State game thread



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

i deleted my original one and then couldn't find weagles


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

auburn got away with a pass interference, state got an intercepted Marshall off of a tipped pass, state fumbled and recovered, converted on 3rd down for a TD pass

hail state


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Good first Score by State.  Lots of nerves early.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

2 plays, 2 turnovers.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

State 7-0 now fumble!!! Good Luck ODR. Mississippi needs to keep winning


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Another turnover.

I guess we are going to spot State a few before we get going


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

How many threads does it take?


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it will take 35+ to win this game, but we sure don't want State to get a huge head start.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow 14 - 0


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> How many threads does it take?



heh i don't know who was first but i deleted mine with the intentions of joining weagles and then his was gone... so i started mine back.

14-0 hail state


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

2 turnovers and 14 points....


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Not worried yet.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

3 consecutive plays without a turnover.  

We are on a roll now


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

States defense is doing work.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

State is fired up! They smell blood


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

TD Bizarro Dogs!!!!! Go State!!!!


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

21 zip.. Ok we have State right where we want them..


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

I was pulling for State because like my Rebels they get no respect but I never thought 21-0 in the first quarter


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> 21 zip.. Ok we have State right where we want them..



This is quickly looking like a repeat of last week.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

This isnt close to the game I thought this eas going to be.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 11, 2014)

Auburn should have lost to KSU.  I'm not impressed by them.  Miss St....  Well, they look really, really good so far.  At this point in the season, I'll easily admit, they look like the best team in the country by a long shot.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

OMG  missed FG


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Can anyone in the state of Alabama kick a field goal?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

auburn missed fg


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

why would Mullen call that? audible? LOL


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

That was stupid Why give the Barners any reason to feel good


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

That was stupid


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

That wasn't too smart.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> That was stupid



why would you do that?


----------



## Resica (Oct 11, 2014)

What was that about?


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

up 21-0 and call a fake punt, with your backup punter who obviously can't throw the ball


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

every game it seems like Mullen does something like this. It's what keeps a good coach from being great


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

It's hard to grumble about our offense since they score so many points, but sometimes we are too smart by half.

Our normal read option is tough to stop yet we constantly run gimmick plays.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> every game it seems like Mullen does something like this. It's what keeps a good coach from being great



We let him off the hook on that one by running a crazy gimmick play.  States defense is too fast to run slow developing plays like that.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

State's turn to turn it over.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

field goal and now a pick, could the Barn be waking up


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm proud that none of our defenders have been stomped by Miss St's center so far


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

misscommunication by prescott, the backshoulder pass picked off, receiver was looking for it downfield, could be costly


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Auburn should have lost to KSU.  I'm not impressed by them.  Miss St....  Well, they look really, really good so far.  At this point in the season, I'll easily admit, they look like the best team in the country by a long shot.



Wow. I agree with you.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> I'm proud that none of our defenders have been stomped by Miss St's center so far



Oh my. My Rebs have a stomper too


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

The Auburn players must have bet money on State seems they are doing everything possible to lose


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

state needs to answer


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Not going to win kicking field goals.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> Not going to win kicking field goals.



both teams have given each other great field position. that fake punt shouldn't have happened. state's d has stood tall in the redzone but we don't need to continue putting ourselves in that position.

state has had one quality drive that they manufactured independently, not via a turnover, we need more


----------



## oops1 (Oct 11, 2014)

This is hard to watch


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2014)

oops1 said:


> This is hard to watch



Not for me.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 11, 2014)

Hmmm... three interceptions in the first half for Prescott.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

He looks good running, not too much passing.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

A lot of turnovers.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

That hurt


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

And they just keep coming.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Another slow developing gimmick play in the red zone.  
Then come back with our bread and butter crossing route for a TD.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

WOW the Barn is back in this game


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Prescott is tough.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Look out


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

touchdown state!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

the commentators keep going back and forth about how these teams don't look like #2-3. today I can't say they're wrong. Prescott is clearly not having a banner day, state's special teams is terrible esp on return due to not having Jameon Lewis in the lineup, he's missed this and last week's game. State's defense has played admirably.

state's implosion started with the stupid fake punt call.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Rain is getting rough!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

Caught a break there!


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

We've been here many times.  Terrible first half, go in and make adjustments, come out like gangbusters.

That's our normal MO anyway.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> We've been here many times.  Terrible first half, go in and make adjustments, come out like gangbusters.
> 
> That's our normal MO anyway.



Works for me.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 11, 2014)

Lots of mistakes by both teams.  Props to MSU defense they have been tough in the red zone.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Caught a break there!



there was definitely a missed assignment on defense for state when auburn scored their td, there was noone in the frame whatsoever LOL. except for that play the defense looks really good.

I think some of these picks from prescott are intended to be received on the inside of the defender rather than beyond them. clearly some miscommunication.

and Mullen admitted that he was the brainchild of the fake punt. someone tell him he isn't less miles or brett biellema.

I feel lucky to be up 15 at the break and it was sloppy. even so state looks like a better team than Auburn thus far. If they weren't they'd be losing handily. we'll see what's in store for the second half.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the commentators keep going back and forth about how these teams don't look like #2-3.



I cant stand those two blue necks....I cant figure out why they call SEC games,they suck.......Go back to the Pac -12 Gary!!!And retire already Vern!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

I wouldn't be happy with that call, either.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 11, 2014)

That was a bad  call


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

slight pushoff but mighta should've been the nocall. don't think i'll feel bad about that after some calls against us in jordan hare in years past


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Gotta shake that off.

Terrible call, but plenty of game left.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

State doing an excellent job of tying up the hands of our D line.,  We have to come off those blocks.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> State doing an excellent job of tying up the hands of our D line.,  We have to come off those blocks.



state was ahold of marshall right as he threw that pass which was called back by the bang bang pass interference call. they've been close several time but not able to get emough penetration. we've sacked him twice maybe


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

We have a game now


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

A 4th quarter battle is our specialty.
I don't know about State?


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Momentum swing.

The Auburn Mojo is strong


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

let's see if prescott can do something now. the defense has played well.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> let's see if prescott can do something now. the defense has played well.



He's a player.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

We just fumbled our Mojo


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2014)

I hear the fat lady warming up.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Uh oh. Miss St players dancing on the sidelines to rap music. I know how much the Aubies love that.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

State is going to have to solve the field goal kicker problem, going to be some close games in the future


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Think this one is over, but it has been a good one.


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Great game State.  Hope to see you in the final 4


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Look at the bright side Aubs. We won't have to try to figure out what language Nick Marshall is speaking in the post game interview.


----------



## BOWROD (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats to ms.state,,,  just outplayed auburn ,,,I can't recall auburn looking that bad in one game in  a long time ...!!!! We had our yr in 2013 ,,,go Getem ms.state ...!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2014)

The Gus Bus ran off the road,into the ditch and got stuck in the mud!!!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> Great game State.  Hope to see you in the final 4



I agree with that....


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

Wrap it in Maroon & White!

If State can beat Auburn after turning the ball over four times then they must be a really good team. The second half looked like the exciting good game we were looking for. That last defensive play with the obstructed pass and int was amazing clutch!


Hail State!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hail State! Great game. Congrats on a big win MS State fans! Gunna be a tough one against you guys in a few weeks.

Now if my Bama boys decide to come and play Bama ball, it will be a good night! 11yds rushing in first half????

Think the West might be a mess by seasons end if they keep having weeks like these past 2.

Roll Tide!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Wrap it in Maroon & White!
> 
> If State can beat Auburn after turning the ball over four times then they must be a really good team. The second half looked li
> ke yyyythe exciting good game we were looking for. That last defensive play with the obstructed pass and int was amazing clutch!
> ...


Yall are a really good team. Best resume in the country so far.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

Good win State, hopefully we can extend the Mississippi winning streak tonight against a CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off Texas A&M


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

Had a feelin the Barn would get the stank put on em over there in ""Stark-Vegas."
Good game. Hail State; the other Bulldawg.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 11, 2014)

State should jump over Fla St to #1 they are deserving and amazingly fired up


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> State should jump over Fla St to #1 they are deserving and amazingly fired up



found this on ESPN

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=400548369


Mississippi State is just the fifth team in college football history (and first since 1983) to win three straight games, all vs Top-10 teams, in a single regular season.
  [-]

Won 3 Straight Regular-Season Games vs AP Top-10 - Single Season in AP Poll History (Since 1936)





Final AP Rank




2014

Mississippi State

?



1983

Auburn

3rd



1959

Georgia Tech

NR



1945

Army

1st



1943

Notre Dame*

1st




* Won 4 straight games


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

Great job State!!!! Anyone who beat awwbarn is cool with me.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Great job State!!!! Anyone who beat awwbarn is cool with me.



the only thing missing from this thread is Ryan Coleman/Lanier Spots


----------



## Resica (Oct 11, 2014)

Great win for the Bulldogs!


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Championship teams take advantage of opportunities and State did that today.

Even after getting down 21 early, Auburn had several opportunities to get back in that game and didn't execute  when it was crucial.  

I always when Auburn loses, but this loss doesn't end our quest for a championship.  This game was a near repeat of what happened to us at LSU last year..including the downpour or rain.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

Great game congrats St


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 11, 2014)

Good game MSU ,hope to see you again WDE


Btw why all the uga boys on here  always lickin the wounds of others


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Btw why all the uga boys on here  always lickin the wounds of others



Probably the same reason awwbarn fans here are in every UGA thread as well.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

there's those stats again... this image copied better. pretty cool bit of history


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Good game MSU ,hope to see you again WDE
> 
> 
> Btw why all the uga boys on here  always lickin the wounds of others



Cause its an open forum and I'd bet the farm if UGA got beat any and everybody just about would be reminding us in every thread about any and everything on the forum!


----------



## tcward (Oct 11, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Great job State!!!! Anyone who beat awwbarn is cool with me.



This^^!


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> there's those stats again... this image copied better. pretty cool bit of history



That 83 Auburn team was National Champs that year.  Polls were junk.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 11, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Probably the same reason awwbarn fans here are in every UGA thread as well.



Yea I could care less what ugaly does unless we play em


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> That 83 Auburn team was National Champs that year.  Polls were junk.



weren't you on one of those teams?

polls or not, it's still elite company. hasn't been done much.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> weren't you on one of those teams?
> 
> polls or not, it's still elite company. hasn't been done much.



The opportunity to play that many top 10 teams is rare.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 11, 2014)

And seeing Prescott's stats coming into today, his numbers are a little better than when Tebow won the Heisman.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> The opportunity to play that many top 10 teams is rare.



as of right now state has 5 top ten teams on the schedule. and to play that many consecutively (3) is rare. even rarer to beat them all.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 11, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Good game MSU ,hope to see you again WDE
> 
> 
> Btw why all the uga boys on here  always lickin the wounds of others



Because some of your brethern on this very thread are the first ones to rub our noses in and bad newsrelating to UGA. What goes around comes around.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 11, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Yea I could care less what ugaly does unless we play em



You want a cookie or something??


----------



## weagle (Oct 11, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> weren't you on one of those teams?
> 
> polls or not, it's still elite company. hasn't been done much.



Yes.  I was a senior in 83.

Miss St is having a heck of a season.  I heard Prescott's interview after the game.  He seems squared away.  Mullen looses his mind during the game sometimes though.  It could cost Miss St in a close game.

BTW can we trade you UGA and SC for Vandy and Kentucky out of the east?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats to Ms. State on the win, y'all got the size, speed, and schedule to go far this year. 
Hate that we will have to rely on others success and failure if we're lucky enough to win out this year to have a shot at the playoff.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

The Barn was loaddeeded in 83'...they are pretty loaded now, but so is MSU and Ole Miss. I told weagle earlier, that I think the Egg bowl champ is the west champ. The Barn has a tough row to hoe over the next month and a half. They caught a break withnLSU and USCe being down. Heck, I almost hope my Dawgs don't win the east and have to play those Mississippi schools.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> Yes.  I was a senior in 83.
> 
> Miss St is having a heck of a season.  I heard Prescott's interview after the game.  He seems squared away.  Mullen looses his mind during the game sometimes though.  It could cost Miss St in a close game.
> 
> BTW can we trade you UGA and SC for Vandy and Kentucky out of the east?



I just read up on your 1983 season, you played with Bo Jackson - that's awesome. Had he've focused soley on baseball he may've been the best ever. I am not an Auburn fan but I like Bo, Sir Charles, and Frank Thomas all a great deal. Was the Miami team that won it all undefeated?

Mullen going for a fake punt like that was just stupid, he can call good plays but that insanity has to stop. At least this time it wasn't in the fourth quarter. This time state made plays late. The last defensive play says it all. Bear in mind the pick Marshall through on the first play for Auburn was tipped, Auburn didn't just beat themselves, the defense for state made plays.

Prescott is a good egg. Nothing to not like about this guy and his story. And he can throw the ball despite throwing a couple of pics. He would've gotten away with one or both of those picks against Texas A&M. You can't get away with that against Auburn defenders.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> BTW can we trade you UGA and SC for Vandy and Kentucky out of the east?




Heh, Kentucky should probably be undefeated right now... clock shenanigans cost them in the swamp.

I don't think we're on upset alert with Kentucky but they are much improved. I'd like to see Mullen use the bye week to get the insanity corrected and prep state to play a "complete" game this year.

Should you be quaking in your boots over anyone in the east this year? Who's the most intimidating/dangerous team over there? either UGA or Kentucky - and this isn't the UGA of years past.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 12, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> You want a cookie or something??


 
Yea bring it to me an a diet coke


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 12, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Because some of your brethern on this very thread are the first ones to rub our noses in and bad newsrelating to UGA. What goes around comes around.



Seems like a lot of your breathren did the same when 2010 fbi/ncaa was in AU . 
   Those who live in glass houses .....


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 12, 2014)

Great Game ------ HAIL STATE ------ GO DOGS


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> Yes.  I was a senior in 83.
> 
> Miss St is having a heck of a season.  I heard Prescott's interview after the game.  He seems squared away.  Mullen looses his mind during the game sometimes though.  It could cost Miss St in a close game.
> 
> BTW can we trade you UGA and SC for Vandy and Kentucky out of the east?



All joking aside, y'all have a tough row to hoe


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 12, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> All joking aside, y'all have a tough row to hoe



On this we agree


----------

